# Tracking down recording?



## ArchKDE (Feb 12, 2015)

Hello all! Total forum noob here..
I'm not exactly sure where this post is supposed to go, so I guessed this place is close enough. 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3Z4RPvCTJk

I ran across this amazing recording of L'Histoire du Soldat on Youtube, but the rest is nowhere to be found! Please, can anyone help me find the rest of this??


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Since the videos on YT are primarily user uploads, there is no guarantee of quality, accuracy, completeness, etc. It you are absolutely stuck on that very performance, you might do better to try to locate it on Naxos, Spotify, Rdio or some other service.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

That performance was from the Proms on Aug 14th, 2008. Someone might have posted the broadcast online somewhere in file sharing networks.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Discogs can sometimes help with track times, and one's deductive reasoning.

Discogs history -

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/30/b...ectors-obsessions-into-big-business.html?_r=0


----------

